# Patterson's Bike Shop, Brookville Ohio



## mikedill (Dec 17, 2014)

Was back in the old hometown over the weekend,and drove past the building where Patterson's Bike shop was. It's an empty storefront now, but Patterson's was the Schwinn dealer in town for ever. Old man Patterson was a bit grumpy, but a great guy. Once I thought I needed a new brake for my dad's old gold 5 speed Schwinn I had possession of, and was ready to plop down the 15 bucks, he told me to bring the bike down before I bought the whole brake set, took a look, and replaced the cable for 3 bucks and sent me on my way. I was about 12 at the time I think. I don't remember when he closed down, I was in high school, so mid 90s or so. So anyway, someone has decorated the old empty windows with a couple of bikes, a Radiobike and a Shelby that I'm unfamiliar with. Snapped a couple of pics, if anyone knows about Shelby's I'd like to know what bike it is.


----------



## randallace (Dec 17, 2014)

Love the radiobike - that's a grail bike for me ......


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 17, 2014)

love the shelby thats the bike for me!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## sprocket man (Dec 20, 2014)

Brookville had its Christmas tree lighting at the historic "Spliter" house on Market street. When the
tree was lit--so was the street decorations plus the old Patterson bicycle shop at the same time.

Previous to this I had to go to the city and have them run an extension cord from the street to the
shop because it had no water or electricity. So, being hooked up to the city's electricity, my lights
came on at the same time. I originally showed  a restored 36 Autocycle and a 38 Firestone Streamline
--but after 3 days changed to the others.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 20, 2014)

*Pattersons*

Great display first class


----------



## mikedill (Dec 22, 2014)

sprocket man said:


> Brookville had its Christmas tree lighting at the historic "Spliter" house on Market street. When the
> tree was lit--so was the street decorations plus the old Patterson bicycle shop at the same time.
> 
> Previous to this I had to go to the city and have them run an extension cord from the street to the
> ...



Wow, thanks for putting those up! I don't get up there very often anymore, I live down in Kettering now, but my parents still live there. Love those bikes though, and thanks for replying to the thread. What year and type is the Shelby? I know a bit about huffys but almost nothing about Shelby.


----------



## sprocket man (Dec 23, 2014)

I also don't know much about Shelbys but I'm guessing this one is about a 1952 or 53.
It has all of the cool parts plus the wild fender braces.  I also have a 24'' with the same
springer and a tank.


----------



## mikedill (Dec 24, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Mark Tweeddale (Jan 3, 2020)

mikedill said:


> Was back in the old hometown over the weekend,and drove past the building where Patterson's Bike shop was. It's an empty storefront now, but Patterson's was the Schwinn dealer in town for ever. Old man Patterson was a bit grumpy, but a great guy. Once I thought I needed a new brake for my dad's old gold 5 speed Schwinn I had possession of, and was ready to plop down the 15 bucks, he told me to bring the bike down before I bought the whole brake set, took a look, and replaced the cable for 3 bucks and sent me on my way. I was about 12 at the time I think. I don't remember when he closed down, I was in high school, so mid 90s or so. So anyway, someone has decorated the old empty windows with a couple of bikes, a Radiobike and a Shelby that I'm unfamiliar with. Snapped a couple of pics, if anyone knows about Shelby's I'd like to know what bike it is. View attachment 582019View attachment 582020


----------



## Mark Tweeddale (Jan 3, 2020)

I lived in Brookville for 2 years: Autumn of 1971 until August of '73. I attended Brookville Junior High for 7th and 8th grade and it was there I met my future wife. I just didn't know it...yet. Being a young Christian girl seeing me walk with another girl home (she lived right next to the old High school that has since been torn down) she said that she offered up a prayer to God asking if she could marry me one day. Realizing that that prayer sounded a little too selfish, she then prayed that it would be just as good if I would give my life to Christ. Funny thing about prayers. Some of them get answered with a resounding "YES". Not knowing the future, I moved away before 9th grade and this girl thought that her prayers would never be answered. Long story short, she and I got back together a mere 13 years later and we got married. That "girl" was Don Patterson's 4th child, Gail. The point of this story beyond praising God for answered prayer is that I got to know that "grumpy old man" and that description was FAR from the truth.  Don Patterson was probably the quietest, most sincere, humble and funniest guys you'd ever want to meet. Inside that gruff exterior was still a boy...ALL BOY. He loved to play games, tell DUMB jokes, smoke a pipe and ride bikes. He was a farmer, a mailman and owned the bike shop. He and his wife of 66 years raised 5 GREAT kids (not a bad one in the bunch) and was a STAUNCH supporter of the Gideon Society. These people make sure there is a Bible in EVERY hotel and motel that will take them. Don went to be with his Maker on April 24th, 2015 after 88 years of life. We all miss him very much but his wife is still around living in Brookville and enjoying her remaining life. I miss that bike shop. I miss Brookville but most of all, I miss Don.


----------



## Beads (Jan 3, 2020)

sprocket man said:


> Brookville had its Christmas tree lighting at the historic "Spliter" house on Market street. When the
> tree was lit--so was the street decorations plus the old Patterson bicycle shop at the same time.
> 
> Previous to this I had to go to the city and have them run an extension cord from the street to the
> ...



Love to see pictures of the Autocycle and *Firestone* in the window display.


----------



## mikedill (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Tweeddale said:


> I lived in Brookville for 2 years: Autumn of 1971 until August of '73. I attended Brookville Junior High for 7th and 8th grade and it was there I met my future wife. I just didn't know it...yet. Being a young Christian girl seeing me walk with another girl home (she lived right next to the old High school that has since been torn down) she said that she offered up a prayer to God asking if she could marry me one day. Realizing that that prayer sounded a little too selfish, she then prayed that it would be just as good if I would give my life to Christ. Funny thing about prayers. Some of them get answered with a resounding "YES". Not knowing the future, I moved away before 9th grade and this girl thought that her prayers would never be answered. Long story short, she and I got back together a mere 13 years later and we got married. That "girl" was Don Patterson's 4th child, Gail. The point of this story beyond praising God for answered prayer is that I got to know that "grumpy old man" and that description was FAR from the truth. Don Patterson was probably the quietest, most sincere, humble and funniest guys you'd ever want to meet. Inside that gruff exterior was still a boy...ALL BOY. He loved to play games, tell DUMB jokes, smoke a pipe and ride bikes. He was a farmer, a mailman and owned the bike shop. He and his wife of 66 years raised 5 GREAT kids (not a bad one in the bunch) and was a STAUNCH supporter of the Gideon Society. These people make sure there is a Bible in EVERY hotel and motel that will take them. Don went to be with his Maker on April 24th, 2015 after 88 years of life. We all miss him very much but his wife is still around living in Brookville and enjoying her remaining life. I miss that bike shop. I miss Brookville but most of all, I miss Don.



Man that's awesome! I never really got to know him, but as a kid, most older adults seemed like "grumpy old people", haha!

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## sprocket man (Jan 11, 2020)

mikedill said:


> Man that's awesome! I never really got to know him, but as a kid, most older adults seemed like "grumpy old people", haha!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## sprocket man (Jan 11, 2020)

These are the pictures of the 36 Autocycle and the 37 Firestone streamline.  The bad thing about it was 
the pictures were taken after dark with the Xmas lights on. The Paterson bike shop was a great place to go.


----------



## RaleighRich (Jan 20, 2020)

Wonderful photos -- semi darkened with the Christmas lights on, almost like very early Christmas morning with a new bicycle by the tree.
It cant get better than that!
What a great tribute to the Patterson Bicycle shop.


----------

